# CarPlay in my 2016 Ford Escape



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Last week I came across a random article about CarPlay and being able to use Google Maps on my car's display. (2016 Ford Escape Titanium) Apparently 2017 and newer vehicles have the correct USB ports but that I could replace my current USB ports. I found the right part on eBay for $40 and swapped the ports and... ta da! I can now use Google Maps! I have to plug my iPhone 8 into one of those ports in order to use CarPlay. Very nice!!


----------

